# Wonder Beverages



## pinballdude (Sep 22, 2014)

Would like to find a 6 pack carton for Wonder Beverages/Wonder Orange bottles.Recently found 6 bottles and would like the carton for display. Pictures needed.Thank you.Terry B


----------



## Eric (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you post pictures of your bottles?... Was it bottled in Willisville IL... A huge auction with Wonder beverage bottlesalong with Natural Change Up bottles where sold by the crates.... no cartons I looked


----------



## pinballdude (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, Eric. Yes they were from Willisville. I wonder if this is an instance where they were only sold by the case? Maybe cartons don't exist. Have seen other advertising for Wonder Orange, just don't know much about Wonder Beverages, Chicago, IL


----------



## M.C.Glass (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a Wonder Beverages bottle 1947 bottled in Hazel Park, MI. Under authority Wonder Deluxe Beverages. I've seen another with awful case wear from Lansing, MI. Never seen a carrier for them...


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 24, 2014)

Here's my Wonder from Ferndale, Michigan. Frostie Root Beer ACL.  LEON.


----------



## Eric (Sep 24, 2014)

I went to the auction.... 1000s!!!!!!! of bottles They did it in 3 weekends.. the first case would go for $125then down to $6 a full case ( then down to what would be left on the wagon... when I was there had to havebeen 20 crates left on the wagon and all sold for $30)I was hoping to find a Double Cola cooler but nothing... just a Coke cooler andsome Pepsi lids to a cooler... they still had the bottling machine covered in surface rust.. would be cool looking cleaned up and displayed in a museum...


----------



## pinballdude (Sep 25, 2014)

ALL THOSE BOTTLES and NO cartons?! I bet they were never sold by the 6 pack. This must have been one awesome auction!! Someone should have taken pictures!! Wonder what other soda advertising they had? Wish I knew some of the history. I heard it had been closed for years!!


----------



## Eric (Sep 25, 2014)

[attachment=willisville3.jpg] [attachment=willisville2.jpg] [attachment=willisville1.jpg] A lot of Double cola signs a few NOS though had some water damage...  they had ACL Wonder Beverage and Natural Change Up that were embossed around the neck and ACL on the body... One case of Orange Squeeze bottle that ere ACL White, Black and Red... I did manage to buy 2 of those... was hoping for more to go with my Squeeze cooler butthat was all they had at the auction I attended... They also had a bottle rack Double Cola.. been closed since mid 60s.


----------



## pinballdude (Sep 25, 2014)

amazing!! Mostly all bottles? Three weekends worth? and WOW its been closed 50 years!


----------



## Eric (Sep 26, 2014)

And sadly most all the bottle were the same... 3 styles.. I was hoping for other varieties as they bottled other flavors... for example, several Double Cola crates and signs but no DC bottles... They bottled Squeeze but only found enough bottle to fill one case... the other side of the building was the bottling machine itself.. covered in surface rust... will probably be scrapped as what else could you do but maybe move it and put in a museum... but who's gonna do that?... Yeah they split it into 3 weekends for the bottles... seriously, thousands of bottles... I was at the second weekend and they still had tons left.... I'm sure they had to darn near give them away.... I mean after you buy 6 cases of the same bottle how many are you gonna need? Ha - of course if this would have been a Nichol Kola bottler I would have bought all I could haul... Too bad it wasn't a more popular brand... can you imagine if it would have been  ________ (fill in the blank of your favorite bottle or brand) a dream come true!!!I figure the midwest bottle shows will be flooded with these bottles for a while. there were cardboard boxes of NOS (New Old Stock/never seen daylight) of Wonder Beverage bottles... of course that was for the next auction and I couldn't attend.Was neat to see and be a part of...


----------



## Eric (Sep 27, 2014)

Just I notice I said “Natural Change Up” bottles correction it was “Natural Set Up” (green bottles, some with dice a couple had playing cards then the newer had a color burst behind the words) Sorry about that... I made up a brand that probably didn't exist.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 27, 2014)

Here's a pic of that Natural Set up. [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2014)

I really like the Set-Up and the orange one to the right.


----------

